# What is a fair price for Dutch Rabbits



## Mrr (Aug 20, 2016)

I recently bought a purebred Dutch doe and her two kits, and while I'm keeping the doe for breeding, I'm going to need to sell the two young'uns.. Problem is, I'm new to Dutch rabbits and I'm not sure what a fair price would be to sell them for. I don't see any listings in my area for purebred dutch that might give me some kind of indication.. Could anyone help?

Also, a friend of mine has a litter of Dutch/Netherland dwarf mixes and was asking me what to list them for.. What's a fair price for a mix? I've seen purebred ND's go for ~$100, and I've seen Dutch/ND go for $80.. (Keep in mind these are Canadian dollars)

What would you say are fair prices for both a purebred Dutch kit and a ND/Dutch mix?


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 20, 2016)

Do they have a pedigree? Is their lineage proven? Is mom/dad a show rabbit who has won? Are you offering the buyers a guarantee? There are far to many variables not given here to even attempt to guess what an appropriate price for a PB dutch is. 

Mix rabbits IMO shouldn't be selling for more then $20 each, if anything at all. There are too many mixes and NOBODY should be making a profit off breeding mixed breed rabbits. Adopt from a rescue instead.


----------



## Mrr (Aug 20, 2016)

Yes, Dutch mom is pedigreed. I had the papers sent to me today. I'm just looking to sell her kits as I don't really want to keep a litter for myself.

As for the mix, I can't speak to the quality or lineage of my friend's rabbits as they aren't mine. Obviously a mix of anything will go for lower, but as these breeds are out of my comfort zone I'm not entirely sure what to tell her.


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 20, 2016)

If the babies are not pedigree and showable then they should be sold as typical "Pet" quality rabbits. Which go for $20-$40 here. Personally, again, I do not believe pet quality rabbits should fetch a price at all as people can just as easily go to a local rescue and get one for $40 who has been spayed/neutered and is out of their hormonal phase and you will know its true personality a bit better. I have recently seen numerous rescues across Canada advertise half price or super low adoption fees on their spayed/neutered rabbits for the summer months. 

It wont matter the lineage or pedigree or quality of your friends rabbits, a mix is a mix. 

If you are showing and breeding and you are breeding rabbits with good confirmation and hoping to "better a breed" and plan to pedigree and tattoo the babies of your doe and etc.... then you would likely be looking at getting a better price for any FUTURE pb babies.


----------



## Aki (Aug 21, 2016)

In France, mix bunnies would cost you around 10 euros (about 14 canadian dollars, I guess?). That's the price I paid for Aki, who is kinda a nethie. Purebred dutch rabbits would go for 29 to 42 canadian dollars. It's not a rare breed or anything, so they don't cost much here...
You really can't make money with rabbits ^^


----------



## majorv (Aug 21, 2016)

How old are the kits? The value of most purebreds is based on how showable they are, and how close to the standard they are as to markings and type. You might consider finding a rabbit show in your area and talk to Dutch breeders about your juniors if your considering selling them to someone who shows/breeds them. If you're selling for pet then it really doesn't matter. Around here a typical pet rabbit sells for 20-30 US $. Lops and other popular breeds would go for more.


----------

